# HELP!!! Jetta randomly turns off while driving



## mr.benson (Dec 10, 2014)

For about a week now my car has shut off randomly. Sometimes while driving on the highway at 60mph. Sometimes while at a stoplight. Sometimes while going 30 down a city road. There's no way to tell when it's going to happen. Sometimes it won't happen at all during a 25 mile trip. Sometimes it'll happen 3 times over a 2 mile stretch. What happens is my engine turns off, my dash lights turn off, and the car has no acceleration, The radio still works and everything else; it just seems like my car turns off for a little while. Then after a couple minutes my dash lights come back to life and I can start my car again. I've had the dash lights come back within seconds a few times and my engine turns back on without me doing anything. I recorded my dash as this happened today. In the video you can see about 3 minutes in it just turns off. In this instance I'm stopped at a stoplight, but you'll see the RPM's die and the dashlights go. About three minutes later you see everything come back to life and I can start my car again. 

http://youtu.be/XDcJBMFVLGI

Any ideas on whats happening?


----------



## mr.benson (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh yea btw I've taken it to a local mechanic. He ran the diagnostics and got no fault codes. 08 Jetta S 2.5


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Have you checked out the battery/alternator system?


----------



## mr.benson (Dec 10, 2014)

I haven't checked those, but I still get power to the car. The lights, radio, and seat adjustment all still work.


----------



## mr.benson (Dec 10, 2014)

It's been suggested that it's the ignition switch. Does that sound right or possible?


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Yes, this is why Toyota recalled all the Prius's and GM had there 2+million recall, get it to a dealer immediately this is a major safety issue.



mr.benson said:


> It's been suggested that it's the ignition switch. Does that sound right or possible?


----------



## mr.benson (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks! You think it needs to go to the dealer or can I have a local mechanic take care of it?


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

I would go to the dealer, just to have a record of it, frankly I would be extremely, extremely cautious driving this car, this is not a random maintenance problem this is a major safety problem and has potential life threatening possibilities. 



mr.benson said:


> Thanks! You think it needs to go to the dealer or can I have a local mechanic take care of it?


----------



## mr.benson (Dec 10, 2014)

Took it to the dealer and they're saying it's an issue with a couple relays. Hopefully that fixes the problem.


----------



## mr.benson (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm a year off. But thanks for the try!


----------



## 2011GTIX (Apr 18, 2016)

mr.benson said:


> Took it to the dealer and they're saying it's an issue with a couple relays. Hopefully that fixes the problem.


Hi did this fix it!? 

I am having the same problem


----------

